# Incra positioner dive



## Hexhead (Jul 12, 2009)

Well boys I took a dive and bought the incra super positioner at Amazon. I got a little extra cash from a auto wreak and went crazy. I have wanted one of these since I saw a demo at a woodshow it seems like well over a decade ago.

I was in so deep I even bought a lift Master II. Kind of a funny thing happened. I read in the reviews at Amazon that to beware because it's says it ships with the plate but it doesn't. You get a phone number (incra) and you tell them which router you have and they send you the one drilled for you router. So you can't use it right off when you get it.

Being that I was getting a lift, I wonder why I should pay for a plate I wasn't going to use. I called Icra and they said as soon as I got a order number from Amazon to call him (Neal) and he would take 45.00 of the router lift (for the plate not using) and ship it out the same day, so i wouldn't have to wait, Nice Neal!

Well I was spending fistfulls of dollars but now I'm done right? Wrong. I came here to gloat and what should I run across. A member had used the table that incra sells and made a beautifull enclosed table with a bunch of drawers, dust collection, it was beautiful!

I was going to build one but with the price of wood and my inborn lazyness I said, Your in so deep now why stop, you'll never have the funds again when it's gone.

Back to amazon, the table is 149.00 but if you keep looking (in amazon) you'll find the same table for 109.00. and of coarse the wheel kit.

I disabled and I make small gift boxes, I believe this well really help out. I can't work for extended periods so I think this is the ticket, or I'm going to put my head in the can and flush it repeatedly.

Everythig from Amazon was free shipping!

Whew! Didn't realize this was such a long post sorry. :dance3:


----------



## troxelb (Mar 29, 2010)

That's funny. I just did a similar act of economic stimulation. I purchased the entire Incra tablesaw fence with the router table attached. With the Mast-r-lift 2. I'm still waiting to receive it though.


----------



## Stuck (Feb 3, 2012)

You will really enjoy the Incra. I just completed my first box out of walnut and red oak. I did the double double box joint. It's amazeing how tight the joints turned out. Take your time, setup is everything.

Gary


----------



## Hexhead (Jul 12, 2009)

I made a boo boo. I said I found the same incra table for 109.00 but when I got the confirm e mail from Amazon it said the table was 36" I needed a 42 for the 17 inch positioner.

I blazed a trail back to Amazon and canceled the 36" before it shipped and ordered the
43" which is 149.00 I caught it and I am sincerely sorry if anyone was mislead anyone. It was the first mistake I ever made!! (grin)

Thanks guys.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Long posts are GOOD.


----------



## Stuck (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey Bill:
Thanks for the PM, but i don"t have 10 post yet, so i can't reply to posts. Seems a little dumb, i can receive PM's, but i cant answer them! 
To answer your question- The templates must go in the positioner a certain way, so if you were standing on the otherside of the table the markings would be upside down as you looked at them. That's really not a big problem, because you always need to be double sure you are on the correct number or letter anyway. So yes it can be done.

Gary


----------



## Hexhead (Jul 12, 2009)

Ya I didn't realize that 10 thing, seems a little petty. Thanks I figure it was that way. I was just trying to get a heads up on what wall I needed to put it on, you answered the question thanks.


----------



## chipgreen (Feb 22, 2010)

Have had my Incra 17" for a year and I love it.


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

I've had the the Table Saw (TS) Positioner for about 5 years, and it is as solid and accurate today as it was then. I have the 92" version, so it handles both the table saw and the side-mounted router table (with the Wonder Fence package). My experience is that it takes some time to get everything installed and dialed-in level and square. The Table Saw portion is awesome - dead accurate and repeatable. The Wonder Fence - for the Router Table - is less awesome, but still very good. The dust collection is adequate, and there are a lot of moving parts. Still - the overall package vies for top honors with the Kreg table, in my book. The system will serve you very well for decades.
MikeD


----------



## Hexhead (Jul 12, 2009)

Mine is going to roll in tomorrow, dreading the set up but I've had to set up my metal lathe and mill can't be worst I wouldn't think. 

I have a very small shop so somethings got to go to the out building to fit this puppy in. I bought the wheel kit because if I want to cut some longer stock I'll have move it. 

That's the only thing I didn't think was so great. I have been used to facing the router fence and now it's sideways. Did that take some getting used to for you?


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

Bill:

Regarding the router table position - "now it's sideways" ... and getting used to it ... for me, this was not an issue. It's the same motion as the Table Saw rip fence - pushing forward and away from your body ... leaning into the motion, rather than using your arms. It seems quite natural / normal. One great attribute of the Incra setup is stability - there is no amount of force which will move the Fence once you've locked the leading screw mechanism and tightened-down the fence end-clamp; and you can peg the work against the fence to your hearts content. Dust Collection, at the end of the Fence (on my Wonder Fence) was solved by placing a cover on top of the split fence back to the Positioner. This allowed my Dust Collection to pull through the split fence, from the Router Bit area - I have my main DC reduced from 4" to 2.5", and attached to the far-end of the split fence. One downside is the Incra Positioner system takes-up a lot of real estate to the right of the fence (the Positioner travel both left & right of the locking mechanism. This is a long note, so I'll sign-off.


----------



## troxelb (Mar 29, 2010)

My TS-LS combo just shipped. I should have it by the end of the week.


----------



## Hexhead (Jul 12, 2009)

I got my incra positioner in a few day ago and laid it all out not as many parts that I thought there would be. The instructions were clear pretty good photos, but the great thing was all the nuts and bolts were marked right on the package, all the Allen wrench's you need to assemble were there. In about an hour I have it together and ready to zero out. It took longer for me to build a swing set. I got the base and wheel kit too. I did mess up on the wheel kit there are 4 nylon spacers they have different size holes (I didn't notice) so I had a little do over. Any problem PM me.


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

Always good to read success stories ... Incra engineers and manufactures top-quality equipment. Practice, practice, and then practice some more. The more you use its features, the more you will find it easy to use, and ensure consistent results. 
I'm moving away from my Table Saw/Router Table combo - the conversion process is straight-forward, but I can't spare the downtime (mostly hooking-up the dust collection to my main runs). I may not have the space for the Incra Router Table setup - the Positioner requires a lot of 'grey' area on either side of the Support Base.

Work Safely.
MikeD


----------



## Roger Leclercq (Jan 28, 2009)

I have the Incra ts32 fence on my setup this is my second incra I have the origional Ts and had to have the newest one for my project. see my table under show your table page 58 enjoy your new toy.


----------

